# HELP GARTER BABY NOT EATING.



## Bariof (Jul 5, 2021)

so I have had this garter snake for about a few months now and he just wouldn't eat. Fish, mice you name it I've tried it. Last month I resorted to force feeding him mice tails just so he digests something. But he won't take it on his own. He poops fine despite the kink in his lower part of his body. I'll post pics if people want .


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

This time ofvyear, garters will naturally brumate. That's all you meed to do. 
Drop the temperature gradually to around 50F, keep him in a small dark box for a few weeks, leave undisturbed other than to check water, then reverse the process and he will be feeding again.


----------

